# What Weight Oil do I use for my '84 VW Vanagon?



## Bassbev (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for any help you might be able to give. I need to change my oil in my van and would like to know what you feel is the best oil to the job. Oh, just so you know, it is Fall soon to be Winter here, what would be the best for cold weather. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: What Weight Oil do I use for my '84 VW Vanagon? (Bassbev)*

The information should be in a book that looks like this:


----------

